# Biggest marine order ever for Rolls-Royce



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Rolls Royce website - 

_Rolls-Royce has won its largest ever marine order in the Offshore industry in a deal worth around £60 million.

Farstad Shipping has ordered four new anchor handling ships at a total cost of more than £200 million, to be built by Aker Yards in Norway. The ships have been designed by Rolls-Royce marine architects and will be fitted with Rolls-Royce engines, propellers, deck machinery, dynamic positioning systems and automation equipment. 

The four UT-Design vessels are the latest to be ordered from Rolls-Royce and mark another chapter in one of the most successful ship design stories in commercial shipbuilding. Since the mid-1970s, over 530 of the vessels have been built or are currently on order.

The new vessels being constructed are all UT 731 CD variants. These ships can operate as construction vessels as well as acting as supply vessels – a unique capability. Designed to operate under extreme conditions and work at depths of up to 3,000 metres, the ships are also capable of functioning in arctic environments.

Anders Almestad, President – Offshore said: “Our Offshore business has been built on giving customers what they want. We are delighted to be trusted yet again to supply this kind of revolutionary, new capability to them.”_

Rushie


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

A slightly more detailed specification of these ships from a Farstad press release:

Farstad Shipping has added to its ordered book at Aker Yards with fresh orders for four anchor handlers in a deal worth NOK2.1bn ($321m). The steel hulls will be built in Romania and outfitted at Aker’s Langsten facility on the west coast of Norway. Aker Yards said deliveries of the vessels are scheduled for April 2009, September 2009, January 2010 and March 2010. The four multifunctional deep water anchor handling tug supply vessels (AHTS) are based on Rolls-Royce’s new UT 731 CD design. 

The design, which includes a bollard pull of about 230 tons, will also be equipped to perform ROV services through a dedicated ROV hangar. The vessels will have a total length of 87.4 meters and a beam of 21 meters and have installed a total of power output of 25,000-bhp. “The newbuilds are part of our fleet renewal and focus on the segment for deepwater activities,” Farstad said. With this latest order the Aalesund-based owner will have 14 ships under construction at a contract value of NOK 5.4bn. 

Including this contract Aker Yards have delivered and have under construction some 25 vessels for Farstad Shipping.


----------

